# Blakkstone Hexx Private Event in Water Valley Dec20



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Yes that's right we are for hire!
Book fast cuz 2015 is almost booked up!

To book the band email [email protected]

[video=youtube;NR-7R3BcNX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR-7R3BcNX8&amp;list=UUG8gIPumis_c0KGBdII7hBA[/video]


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This was our first private function... what a great time we had. Were looking forward to many more of these


----------

